# New Brunswick



## Tgjones (Aug 9, 2010)

Hello all,
My family and I currently live in Cosheston,Wales(United Kingdom) we are looking to emigrate to Canada.Somewhere around the New Brunswick area.Can anyone give us some tips on the area eg cost of houses,schools and life in general.Would be very thankful.


----------



## Dixie (Jun 15, 2010)

My sister lives in New Brunswick and loves it there. Fredericton is very pretty and has everything you need, movie theatre, shopping mall, lovely parks, a Wal Mart, some very nice restaurants. Houses are pretty cheap compared to the UK, but other things are more expensice, for example chicken and wine.

The whole town has free wireless access :ranger:


----------



## aladywhoknows (Aug 10, 2010)

Fredricton is beautiful, a lot slower paced than the more populated provinces. The Maritimes has a very distinctive lifestyle that most other Canadians have a love/hate relationship with, but once you stay any amount of time you notice that it has grown on you. Prices are moderate. Not cheap but not expensive. Winter weather is brutal. Summers are amazing. Two extremes. Views are awesome.


----------

